
Cats, dogs, ferrets and coronavirus: What's to worry about? - evo_9
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/02/health/cats-dogs-ferrets-coronavirus-wellness/index.html
======
mtmail
The title on CNN.com changed and I think it's a good summary and reflects the
article content: "Cats may get coronavirus, but experts say it's nothing to
worry about"

